# Trying to find out some bloodline history



## VA Daggers (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a 3 year old female dagger that was given to me. From what I understand she was off of Big Donna or Lava. Which were from Omar Ross/Jeff Kemp. I am trying to find some info on them....so I can try to get her papers.I have the pedigree on the sire. I am new to this, so any help on where to begin looking would be great.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Does she have papers? If she does, people may be able to help you, if she does not, you can't even say shes a full APBT, and there is NO way of knowing her bloodline.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

If shes a dagger dog she has ties to both,they were involved with one another to some extent,most dagger dogs if not all come down from kemp stuff,but it seems you know that so im not sure what your asking?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Cane I dont have the energy for this one!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i don't know what the question even is lol?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dagger is one of those that will incite controversy, much like Razors Edge. Some will say they're big Pit Bulls, others will tell you they're mastiff X mutts. All I know based on what I've seen is that they are largely represented by XXL-sized rednose dogs and are most well-known as weight pullers. So were she my dog, I'd spay her and pull her.


----------

